# Pond Bear



## pwoller (Feb 21, 2011)

Pond Bear. The rescue looked pretty fishy.


----------



## beowulf343 (Feb 21, 2011)

I haven't been watching the show diligently but caught last night's episode and it raised a few questions that may have been answered in previous episodes.

Why is the swamp man logging "alligator ally" in the middle of the night? Why not do it during the day when you can see death coming at you.

And is dave and gabe father and son? I've worked logging or tree crews my whole life, and whenever someone comes along and opens the boss's eyes to how bad an employee really is, the conversation doesn't usually go "i'm rooting for you and you need to kick it up a few notches." It usually goes "your services are no longer required."


----------



## wendell (Feb 21, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing about Shelby. Seemed unbelievably stupid to be in the water at night.

Craig and Gabe are father and son. Craig hates Dave and has been trying to get rid of him but Gabe has tried to keep him. Not sure if it is to piss off the old man or if really thought Dave was doing a good job. I think partially it is because he trained Dave and really wanted to him to make it.


----------



## SkyP (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe Gabe and Dave got something going on the side:msp_blushing:


----------



## rb142 (Feb 21, 2011)

That's just the way the script is written.


----------



## Country1 (Mar 1, 2011)

How bout him letting Dude Joe shave S&S in his back fuzz?...


Or how bout the last episode when they're "partying with the Babes on the beach"......:msp_blink:


----------

